# NOVEMBER PHOTO CHALLENGE 2010!!!!!



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Since it's November 1 and nobody else has "claimed" it yet, I figured I would start a photo challenge!

November is all about Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving is all about food. At least, it is in my family... hehe :biggrin1:

So let's see pictures of our Havs chowing down on their favorite snacks!

Sweet potatoes? Bully sticks? Dry kibble? Ham hocks? Pigs ears? Cow hooves? 

Let's also see the lengths our dogs will go to in order to GET their favorite treats! I'm thinking the cute pic of Kipling in the body language thread, with the "treat" sweater reaching for the back of the sofa, or cute sitting, staying, rolling over, or dancing photos.

Remember, it's all about the food!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:whoo:Very cool! 

Thanks for stepping up :kiss: Great theme......gotta love food!

Kara


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll try to get some good shots of my Havs tonight to start the food festival. :croc:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Birthday ice cream*

Here is a picture of my hubby giving Lizzie,Ginger,Jillee and Gage some ice cream for Lizzies's birthday. She turned 15 years old. A week later she went to be with her little sister Betzie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do have an older picture from Gucci's 1st birthday...

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am _sooo_ not taking a picture of Jack slurping down a nasty worm - his favorite treat du jour.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

casperkeep said:


> Here is a picture of my hubby giving Lizzie,Ginger,Jillee and Gage some ice cream for Lizzies's birthday. She turned 15 years old. A week later she went to be with her little sister Betzie!


CUTE photo!!! And I love the thought of ice cream. What a special day, to celebrate 15 years. I'm sorry you lost your beautiful Lizzie, but what an awesome celebration first!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am _sooo_ not taking a picture of Jack slurping down a nasty worm - his favorite treat du jour.


:hungry::laugh:ound:

Really? Worms? Like real ones from the garden?


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I do have an older picture from Gucci's 1st birthday...
> 
> Kara


Love the birthday cake! How adorable!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

kudo2u said:


> Really? Worms? Like real ones from the garden?


yup, he slurps them like spaghetti. Have you seen the movie, "A Fish Called Wanda"? John Cleese has a scene where he slurps up a necklace. Jack could be an understudy. Even the same little tongue action! :biggrin1:

It is a race who can get the worm first. I usually win and fish it back out. Eww! Hopefully, the frost this morning has sent them deeper underground.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I am _sooo_ not taking a picture of Jack slurping down a nasty worm - his favorite treat du jour.


Actually, I think I would prefer a worm to slugs, which Augie thinks are mighty tasty! uke: He will scoop them up and down the hatch before I can even react. They are utterly GROSS!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OMG. I guess I'm lucky, mine don't seem interested in anything creeping along the ground. That is pretty disgusting. Both the worms and the slugs!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Worms? Ack! But, hey..I'd love to see a picture of that!! ound:
Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

"Oh for the love of God..WHY do I have to take a picture with this stupid squash!"

signed, 
Guccigirl


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's funny Gucci! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

that is her classic 'depressed' look, you'd think that I asked her to walk though wet grass 5 miles and pee in the rain, for cripes sake..

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Squash can just be --so--uhm----MEAN! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did I mention she loves to eat the above said squash?? Cooked at 375 for about 50-60 minutes with olive oil and a few scoops of brown sugar melting all into it...so it comes out like squash with syrup..yum.

I love squash and suprisingly so does she, go figure.
she won't eat normal vegetables..
Kara


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Gucci, that is hilarious!!! How horrible that you had to sit through a photo shoot. I hope you at least got to eat the victim, er, prop, after!!!

Does she really eat squash? That's awesome! I've discovered mine like potato peels??? Very strange eating habits.

My camera is protesting. But I'll see if I can take some food shots soon!


----------

